
In ad-blocking wars, publishers propose a détente - aaronbrethorst
http://www.poynter.org/2016/in-ad-blocking-wars-publishers-propose-a-detente/411660/
======
bediger4000
Actually a decent article, but it doesn't take into account things like
malvertising, and users' control over their own hardware. Sure, adblocking is
done far more often on desktops rather than on mobile: we have more control
over the almost-open PC platform than we do over iPhones or other phone
hardware. No company is going to make the mistakes IBM made over hardware
again.

